# 5 month old for sale



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Our breeder has a 5 month old for sale on her website if anyone interested


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

what is the webb site? any idea why she has still got it?
thanks


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

http://www.pinetreecockapoo.co.uk/#/available-puppies/4543590597


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Think this puppy (Dizzy) might be one of Poppy's sisters.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Aaah what a gorgeous pup! Hope she finds a new home soon


----------



## sonatalady7 (Apr 4, 2011)

oh my goodness! If I lived in the UK...or anywhere near...I'd scoop this one up!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

ahh she is cute .. what mix is she? hubby said no .. I say yes


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

I know when we visted breeder at weekend the chap who was there said that they were possibily taking one back cos owner had children and basically hadn't realised how much time and work a pup can take- maybe it's this one, poor thing


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

curt3007 said:


> I know when we visted breeder at weekend the chap woho was there said that they were possibily taking one back cos owner had children and basically hadn't realised how much time and work a pup can take- maybe it's this one, poor thing


ahh I have plenty of time for her ... some people hey.. at least they took the pup back to the breeder I guess.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OH! If I was over there i too would pick that little one up as a friend for Lady. too cute..hope she finds her forever home soon


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

I agree with you JoJo re taking back to the breeder but I really wish people would think long and hard before getting a puppy (or any other pet for that matter) - what's the saying "A Dog Is For Life Not Just For Christmas"!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ali79 said:


> I agree with you JoJo re taking back to the breeder but I really wish people would think long and hard before getting a puppy (or any other pet for that matter) - what's the saying "A Dog Is For Life Not Just For Christmas"!!


I agree, I must admit if there was something wrong with the puppy then I would take it back to the breeder, but no way for any other reason, when you buy a puppy you have to take on the commitment of ownership and lets face it owning a puppy is hard work in the early days it gets so much easier and in a very short time too.... I would love Dizzy


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

i think you should have him jojo x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

JoJo said:


> I agree, I must admit if there was something wrong with the puppy then I would take it back to the breeder, but no way for any other reason, when you buy a puppy you have to take on the commitment of ownership and lets face it owning a puppy is hard work in the early days it gets so much easier and in a very short time too.... I would love Dizzy


I agree too as wouldn't want a puppy that has something wrong with it as this can lead to heartache but to return a puppy because it is "hardwork" is ridiculous! Beau is the same age as Dizzy and at times can be exhausting but we love her to bits and couldn't bear to part with her. I think Dizzy should be with you


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

oh no I really like her ... she would be soooo happy here and totally loved ...hubby shouting no more at the moment but I cant hear him ha ha ha... I don't actually listen to him anyway, I just pretend too


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

JoJo said:


> oh no I really like her ... she would be soooo happy here and totally loved ...hubby shouting no more at the moment but I cant hear him ha ha ha... I don't actually listen to him anyway, I just pretend too


Oh JoJo you do make me laugh  Tell your hubby one more wont hurt and Dizzy would make the numbers more even lol


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

totally agree lol poor little thing needs a mummy


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I am so naughty ... I am pleased I make you laugh.. I tend to make my hubby scream NO NO NO alot, he ends up holding his head in his hands saying yes Jo Jo what ever makes you happy... 

btw he is just as soppy with our dogs as I am, he is a massive Oakley fan, they have a really lovely ball throwing bond


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

You are a lucky woman... gorgeous dogs and a lovely hubby


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

im with ali on that, i read some of your posts jojo and you have me in bits x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

me too Paula


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

you lot are too nice .. I am just a bit cockapoo crazy and hubby is just along for the ride, well for the dog walks really !!!

saying that he held Oakley tonight and I had the girls.. think he would love another black beauty called Dizzy .... I can hope and wish


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Poor Dizzy, I hope she finds a forever home asap xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

she is lovely .. most prob got a new home already


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

Ooooh I think Eddie would like a little playmate 
She looks lovely


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

JoJo said:


> you lot are too nice .. I am just a bit cockapoo crazy and hubby is just along for the ride, well for the dog walks really !!!
> 
> saying that he held Oakley tonight and I had the girls.. think he would love another black beauty called Dizzy .... I can hope and wish


Ah, Jo-Jo, I picture you as the couple at the end of the 101 Dalmatians (non-cartoon version) in a big country house with hundreds of doggies running around. Can we come and live with you too?

I so want Dizzy too. I think I might actually stand a chance at persuading my husband to get an older dog, but not for a while yet, I don't think.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

weez74 said:


> Ah, Jo-Jo, I picture you as the couple at the end of the 101 Dalmatians (non-cartoon version) in a big country house with hundreds of doggies running around. Can we come and live with you too?
> 
> I so want Dizzy too. I think I might actually stand a chance at persuading my husband to get an older dog, but not for a while yet, I don't think.


Hi Louise .. how is that cake going? .. I was dreaming of a slice/ large wedge earlier with my cup of tea  

I would love her ... I am just a big softy.. yes that will be me, a house full of dogs when the kids move out ha ha ha 

I will have four one day .. but that would be my max in this house ..oh I feel a move coming on, no not really


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

I might divorce my husband and marry you


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

weez74 said:


> I might divorce my husband and marry you


oh the scandle, lol but then it would be "i only married you for your dogs" lol


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

You've seen through me! Heh heh heh!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

That could be an interesting thread .... ha ha ha 

Seriously how mad I am I thinking of your daughters birthday cake when I having my after dog walk cuppa ... I am totally cake monster ... just love cakes


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

oh I only married you for your cake !!!!

oh and we are both girls ummmmm


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

You'd be like something out of Miss Marple ....


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Miss Marple or Eastender... hey Cockapoos and cake sounds like a great friendship to me


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

The cake was delish! Well worth marrying me for!!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I get you a cockapoo and you bake me a sleeping beauty cake ... deal


----------



## neesyanne (Feb 22, 2011)

Mmmmmm !!! Chocerpoolate Chocomoocca chocchiptastic cake....my favourite1!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I have been thinking about Dizzy on and off all day ... what am I like 

when walking my 3 twice today .. I was thinking about number 4 ..naughty JoJo xx


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

go get her !! lol you know you want to


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

oh I don't need too much pushing ...


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

You already know my feelings on this subject.... I think Dizzy would be a perfect number four and after being "dumped" by the previous owner she needs a lovely new mummy like you JoJo


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

JoJo I think you could just slip Dizzy in without your hubby noticing lol.... I could nt imagine bonding with a dog then giving it up, but maybe for the greater good if they cant offer it what it needs... hope she finds a lovely new home (JoJo, its really not her fault that she was a few weeks late in finding a place in your lovely pack !!!!) x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Karen I would go and get her this weekend, you know me, but I am just being greedy? She would fit in well with my lovely dogs, I am actually finding life quite chilled at the moment, we did have our moments when Eevee was a very young puppy, it was full on and very very hard work, but now I am on top of it all (top dog), well as organised as you can be with 3 dogs, 2 kids and a hubby that has been well and truly cockapoo'ed ...

He is shouting no no no at me ... I will send Oakley over to him for a cuddle ...I normally send our daughter over to him, but she is in bed so I will send Oakley his next best favourite ... ha ha ha

I don't know what mix Dizzy is either, I think I want really would like a show English cocker with a mini poodle mix, and colour well any next time ... fancy an apricot or a choccy or just Dizzy


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I dont think she'll be around long I'm sure she'll end up with a lovely family and the sad thing is the old family would have gotten passed the difficult bit.... I'm bet she is from the Poppies litter ... we need to get Sylvia to give us an update x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

oh dont give me an update ... just tell me she is an working cocker with a toy poodle to stop me thinking about her ... xxxxx


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

lol and i bet you would still really want her x


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

AH that little Dizzy has brought out the mummy dog in me! She looks so cute!
When we got Treacle [from Sylvia] we had an agreement that she would take her back if my 8 year old son who suffers from allergies had a reaction.
Fraser [son] had worsening asthma in the second week of Treacles' homecoming - hubby was set on her going back & myself and daughter [10] were devastated and planning to move out with Treacle!
Fortunately we went to visit a friend who helped us analyse the situation and we worked out that the asthma could be due to the fact we had decorated hall landing and stairs & the paint was causing the asthma. We owe that friend big time - she was right. To give Treacle back to Sylvia would have been like a bereavement - we absolutely adore her & could not imagine life without her.
I am planning a second puppy when Treacle is out of the crazy stages of puppyhood - so too early to take Dizzy! Hope she gets a lovely new mummy soon!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Nadhak said:


> AH that little Dizzy has brought out the mummy dog in me! She looks so cute!
> When we got Treacle [from Sylvia] we had an agreement that she would take her back if my 8 year old son who suffers from allergies had a reaction.
> Fraser [son] had worsening asthma in the second week of Treacles' homecoming - hubby was set on her going back & myself and daughter [10] were devastated and planning to move out with Treacle!
> Fortunately we went to visit a friend who helped us analyse the situation and we worked out that the asthma could be due to the fact we had decorated hall landing and stairs & the paint was causing the asthma. We owe that friend big time - she was right. To give Treacle back to Sylvia would have been like a bereavement - we absolutely adore her & could not imagine life without her.
> I am planning a second puppy when Treacle is out of the crazy stages of puppyhood - so too early to take Dizzy! Hope she gets a lovely new mummy soon!



i know a woman who has 3 cockapoo, two are full brothers from different litters (so almost 2 years apart age wize) her son suffers from asthma, he never had a reaction to the first brother at any stage, but with the 2nd brother for the first wee while he reacted to him, but as the pup got older and the coat changed he didnt react anymore. and they had no problems with the 3rd pup.


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Am going to sylml tomorrow so can ask for you JOJO teehee! She won't be a working cocker I would have thought as Sylivia's are English mums usually


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

most of her mums are show, but sometimes i have seen working mums as gypsys mum was a wurking cocker and gypsys byild is compleatly different to the rest of mh lot.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

curt3007 said:


> Am going to sylml tomorrow so can ask for you JOJO teehee! She won't be a working cocker I would have thought as Sylivia's are English mums usually


oh go on then ... find out everything   and tell Sylivia how lovely I am  I am getting butterflies in my tummy .. hubby will be cross for all of 10 minutes  

I was telling him, oh and begging him last night and he said the next one will be a chocolate bar!!! think that sounds promising to me, he is defo thinking 4 .. yippy .. I really like Dizzy though, just would love to hear of her going to a home like mine


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Dizzy is so cute. I hope she finds a home soon. She's similar age to Millie and she came from Sylml too, but she was one of only two girls in the litter the other 6 were boys. I do wonder who homed her sister.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Any news on Dizzy??? Has Gorgeous George's Mum sneaked her out and taken her to JoJo yet???


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

You have got me chuckling at my laptop again.... hubby will know I am up something as I am smiling at my screen, typing fast and being really nice to him ....

... I wish she was here now ...


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

JoJo said:


> You have got me chuckling at my laptop again.... hubby will know I am up something as I am smiling at my screen, typing fast and being really nice to him ....
> 
> ... I wish she was here now ...


Oh your poor hubby... he really doesn't stand a chance does he?  I thought it was today that Gorgeous George's Mum was visiting but now have to wait until tomorrow to see if she has hidden Dizzy in her bag for you


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Going to check if they are still advertising her x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeh she's still there x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Seeeee it is fate - Dizzy is JoJo's number 4


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

JoJo said:


> oh go on then ... find out everything   and tell Sylivia how lovely I am  I am getting butterflies in my tummy .. hubby will be cross for all of 10 minutes
> 
> I said was telling him, oh and begging him last night and he said the next one will be a chocolate bar!!! think that sounds promising to me, he is defo thinking 4 .. yippy .. I really like Dizzy though, just would love to hear of her going to a home like mine


Oh Jojo, you're having me in stitches 
You remind me of me and my hubby. He spends his life saying no to me and as soon as I see a ***** in the armour I'm off and I get what I want 

As many of my friends quote "What Julie wants, Julie gets" :fencing:
Thats how I got Millie, I nagged for about 6 months, promised him I'll think carefully for the whole of summer - and guess what? Hey presto we get Millie at the end of March, summer hadn't even begun,  I moved the goal posts.

If Dizzy is anything like Millie (both from Sylml), she'll be adorable and so easy to have around the house. Too close in age for me to Millie, but one day


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I am a big believer in fate .. if she is meant to be with me, she will be, I am very interested, let see what GG's mummy find out for me ... 

As for hubby.. well he has me  lucky man

His favourite saying is "yes JoJo if it makes you happy, have it"

It would be perfect if Dizzy is a Show Cocker and Mini Poodle mix, unspayed and wanting a cockapoo mad mummy with 3 wonderful friend to play with ... maybe fate..


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

I too believe in fate so fingers crossed  Your hubby and dogs are definitely lucky to have you and so is this forum as you make us all laugh  Will have to wait for an update tomorrow now


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Have fun and "woof woof" to GG & Dizzy .... xxxx


----------



## me1234567 (May 5, 2011)

Hi JoJo,did you manage to get Dizzy.We were very keen too.Recieved email from Sylvia this morning to say she had been sold.I was wondering if it was to you?I hope so as Im sure she would be very happy with you and yours.xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Good luck to Dizzy and her new Mommy and Daddy who ever they are x


----------



## me1234567 (May 5, 2011)

Oh Karen Im gutted.Good luck to Dizzy though.Im sure she will have a lovely new family.x


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Yep can confirm was at Sylvia's this morn and Dizzy is sold and Gone


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Let's hope that little Dizzy has gone to a forever home where she can settle in as she did look gorgeous and I am not surprised someone snapped her up!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeh Ali .. did nt think she'd be around long... Oh Lorna not to worry yours must be still to come


----------



## pepper27 (Apr 25, 2011)

I also emailed re Dizzy but was too late ,disappointed but happy for Dizzy


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Sylvia said she had been inundated with calls and emails about her, bet it was everyone from here, teehee


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I could tease you all here and say .. is she mine or is she not ......but thats just not my style.. I am not a tease 

No I didn't call or email about Dizzy, but her new owners are very lucky to have her, she looked a beauty. She wasn't meant to be mine.... I will hold on until the of end of next year for cockapoo number 4 ... 

But thanks to so many of you who thought I would be a good mummy to Dizzy, thats was lovely to read and made me feel rather special xxx


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Dizzy deserved someone special and we all wanted it to be you but hopefully she has got someone else who is special too and whoever gets to be number 4 at the end of the year will be one lucky Cockapoo


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

JoJo - only just picking up this thread. Pretty sure that Dizzy is Poppy's sister - and yes she has show english mum and mini dad. Bet I could have twisted your arm if I had been involved sooner....


----------

